# Neiko 9 pc. Heavy Duty Chrome Vanadium Wood Chisels set w/ Aluminum Case



## dbhost

I have a couple of Neiko tools, specifically my digital caliper, and I believe one of my countersink sets are from them. They are decent enough. Glad to know their chisels seem to work well enough for you…


----------



## Rev_John

Where did you get them? Thanks


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Amazon.com $49.99 … but I see shipping is no longer free. It's $8.48

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-9-Piece-Chisels-Vanadium-Aluminum/dp/B003X5KF04/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1309968214&sr=8-1


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Also at Ebay for $39.99 plus $12 shipping Better Deal…

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEIKO-TOOLS-USA-9-pc-WOOD-WORKING-CHISEL-SET-CR-V-NEW-/370419387028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563eb74a94#ht_1055wt_901


----------



## wastedalf

So David, how have these lasted now that you've owned them for awhile? I recently purchased these off of Amazon, mostly because I wanted a full set on a limited budget. I'm curious to see how they've held up.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I have had no problems whatsoever. I have just maintain a sharp edge and use them like I own them 
They will last this lifetime I am certain.


----------



## wastedalf

Excellent, thanks for the input. I can rest easy now


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Now if you are sensitive to the tool snobs' raised eyebrows, then you better run away as fast as you can.  But you certainly may rest easy in my humble opinion.


----------

